# From Pig To Jerky



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I went a friend's graduation party/pig roast a couple weeks ago. There were close to 100 people there but with all the other food that was available, there was a mountain of pork left over. I ended up bringing home a 1 gallon bag stuffed full and decided to try jerking it. I've never tried pork. 
We ate some of it on sandwiches for a couple days. Then I pulled it into strips, soaked it in BBQ sauce for about 24 hours in a gallon size pickle jar and threw it in the dehydrator. It took about 18 hours at 135 degrees. Ended up with 5 snack-size zip-lock bags. Tasty! :droolie:


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh man UJ that looks so good! I definitely need to try that sometime soon


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

And now I must have BBQ pork for lunch. I hope the "Meat Shack" is open today. Yum.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Lookin good UJ! Homemade jerky be the best!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

That sure looks good, but I wonder how long jerky made from pork would keep due to the high fat content. It seems to me that it would go rancid if not kept refrigerated. I've never made jerky from pork before so maybe some one could let me know if this would work


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

I make pork jerky all the time. The kids and grandkids have always liked it better than my beef jerky. Same mix, just better tasting.
Wouldn't know how long it will keep, I 've had some two weeks after making it. But rarely stays around that long without disappearing. 
Haven't been to a hog roast in over a year. Gonna have to find one or have one soon now!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks jeff if your pork jerky last two weeks without turning rancid, odds are that it will last longer. I'll have to try some


----------

